# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  Coinranking, cryptocurrencies and NFTs, Groningen, Netherlands

## Airicist

coinranking.com

facebook.com/CoinrankingOfficial

twitter.com/coinranking

linkedin.com/company/coinranking

instagram.com/coinrankingofficia

Co-founder and CEO - Maarten Wiersema

Co-founder and Head of Development - Nick Pater

Co-founder and Head of Product - Mark Kooistra

----------

